# RewriteRule dynamische url in eine statische url



## FaNo86 (29. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar will ich meine aktuelle URL:

*http://www.mypage.de/?section=messages&sub=received
*
in diese URL umwandeln:

*http://www.mypage.de/messages/received

*
wie kann ich das machen
folgendes habe ich bereits ohne erfolg versucht:


```
DirectoryIndex index.php
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule $1/(.*)/ /index.php?section=$1
</IfModule>
```


----------



## erik s. (30. November 2012)

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^/([^/]*/([^/]*/?$ index.php?section=$1&sub=$2 [L]
```

Die Änderung deiner Links musst du aber selbst vornehmen. Apache bzw. das mod_rewrite-Modul ändert dir nur die URI ab, bevor sie verarbeitet wird.


----------

